# Sweet little Jack's smile



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I am crazy about all 3 of my pups. But little Jack (first male furbaby) has me wrapped around his paw. Look at this smile....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Jack, you are one happy looking little guy! I know your mom loves you making her smile each day. Thanks for sharing one w/us!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

He made me smile too


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurie, you've got to stop showing me pics of you babies!!! I am having a hard enough time waiting for my new little boy!!! Just kidding! He is absolutely beautiful!!! Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

ladodd said:


> I am crazy about all 3 of my pups. But little Jack (first male furbaby) has me wrapped around his paw. Look at this smile....


 
Oh Laurie ****faint***** God love him. Oh please give him a kiss for me. Do they not just crack you up and steal your heart.

Bless him and hugs to you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That is an adorable smile!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMD! When I saw that face I just squealed out loud. He is gorgeous.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

When they look at you that way, you cannot be mad at them no matter what they did.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

How cute! Males are usually extra lovable!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

He's just heaven....sigh....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I need Jack as my screen saver. Whenever I feel down I'd just look at that smile. :wub::wub: Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

awwww what a smile and that hair, it's beautiful. he is a doll, I can see why you'd smile all day.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I can't get mad at any of them, no matter what they do. Those sweet faces and beautiful eyes...we are all so fortunate to have the wonderful little darlings. I honestly can't understand how anyone can mistreat them.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh Laurie, looking at that face would brighten anyone's day. He is a doll!:wub::wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a smile!!  He put an instant smile on my face!! Such a precious boy!! :tender:


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

What a little cutie!! His smile is adorable...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwwh gotta love that smile :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

THAT is an adorable picture! I just want to wuvvv on him!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

simply adorable!!!! i love that smile :wub2:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a little cherub:wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

What a sweet picture-- and such a cute smile! Just looking at him melts my heart. 
That's definitely a face that would be hard to get mad at!


----------

